# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة  السرفر الجديد

## bacca22

السلام عليكم هل هدا السيرفر هو اللدي سيكون تعويض عن unlock-instant

----------


## salinas

هدا السيرفر ليس له علاقة ب  unlock-instant       وهو مستقل و سيقدم خدمات فورية باثمنة جد مناسبة و بالتوفيق

----------


## xpeed

ومن ارسل النقود ل unlock-instant !!!
ثم وعدنا بأنها سترجع ؟؟
الله يخلص كل واحد =)

----------


## Momo_Gsm

Ya akhi ila kanti sifti liya manda dyaalk b smiti ana nrdhom lik 
khaskoum taarfmo kamlin  bli mandi hta alaaka maa unlock-instant
 alah irhmo ana kont manager f hosting ka mouchrif ala lkissm faakat okanaakhd khlssa dyaali 
   wana makaaanch andi hta login dyaal server unlock-instant fach maat haawlt nrdoo walakin bila 
natija 
;walaw staataat nrd unlock-instant wach ana radi nkmaaal onkhlaas les services mn jibi ola 
   Fau voir avk  la famille dyal khalid maachi maaya .wana allah li chaahd aliya
mandi ryaal wala khdit manda dyaal chi wahd f ikhwan dyaawlna  
pour الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  raah c est defferent omando hta alaaka b unlock-instant osalam o alikoum.

----------


## mohamed73

> ومن ارسل النقود ل unlock-instant !!!
> ثم وعدنا بأنها سترجع ؟؟
> الله يخلص كل واحد =)

 
وعليكم السلام اخي 
نعم معاك الحق  الاخ محمد وعدكم باسترجاع السرفر
مع العلم انه ليست لديه  صلاحيات  الدخول الى لوحة تحكم السرفر  
الاخ محمد كان يساعد فقط المرحوم خالد في الهوستينغ  
ولما قام بالبحت عن مكان الاستضافة فوجئ بان الدومين هوالوحيد المسجل باسم المرحوم خالد
اما السكريبت مسجلة باسم شخص اخر وهدا الشخص هوالدي قام بغلقه    فكيف تريد من الاخ محمد استرجاع هدا السرفر ومعضم معلوما ته   باسم شخص اخر  لايريد الكشف عن نفسه حتى فات الاوان 
الغريب في الامر ان المرحوم خالد يتق بالناس تيقة عمياء 
اخوك  mohamed73
0667306251 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## bacca22

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة للاعضاء اللدين ارسلو الاموال الى حساب خالد رحمه الله 
قررنا ان نجتمع و نتصل بعائلته اللتي سترجع لها الاموال من حسابه البنكي 
و لهدا نطلب من المشرفين او المقربين منه مساعدتنا للوصول الى عائلته 
او اعطائنا ارقام الهواتف الخاصة بهم و بهدا سنجعلها اخر محاولة معهم 
لفك الدين عن خالد رحمه الله 
  و شكرا لتفهمكم

----------


## abousalma007

السيد مات ادعو له بالرحمة والمغفرة وانتم قلوبكم مملوؤة بالحقد والكراهية من اجل المال هل تعلمون بان له تلات زوجات وابناء فمن يصرف عليهم الان اتقو الله انا شخصيا توفي وبدمته خمسة وعشرون الف درهم يعني اتنان مليون ونصف مقابل تلاتمائة لوغ بريتفورص  ولدي الادلة كاملة ولما سمعت خبر وفاته اول شيء قلت الله اسامح لينا وليه دنيا واخرة الله ارحمك اخويا خالد دنيا واخرة

----------

